# Amazon UN-lighted cover vs lighted cover.



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a few different covers for my k3, but my amazon un-lighted cover was the one I always went back to until it started giving me problems with reboots and freezes (none since I stopped using the cover). So...any reported problems with the Amazon lighted Kindle covers? Is the battery drain noticeable? Weight and thickness an issue due to integrated light?

Better?


----------



## BC4Jesus (Dec 21, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I have a few different covers for my k3, but my amazon unlighted cover was the one I always went back to until it started giving me problems with reboots and freezes (none since I stopped using the cover). So...any reported problems with the lighted covers? Is the battery drain noticeable?


Oh wow, glad I read this. I thought the problems with rebooting were with the covers without the light. I was just getting ready to order a lighted cover when I read your post, so now I'm gonna hold off.

Bob


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess I should have worded my post better. My problems were with the un-lighted cover. I'm wondering if there have been any similar problems with the lighted covers. And since the light runs off of the kindle battery,I was wondering if the drain on the battery was really noticeable.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> I guess I should have worded my post better. My problems were with the unlighted cover. I'm wondering if there have been any similar problems with the lighted covers. And since the light runs off of the kindle battery,I was wondering if the drain on the battery was really noticeable.


 I have had no problems with the lighted cover and I love it. I actually can't tell you how it affects the battery since I plug my kindle in to recharge it every night.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazon is using the lighted cover as the replacement for those who had problems with the unlighted one. It took them a while to reach this decision, so it seems this isn't guesswork on their part. OP if you contact Amazon they will offer you a full refund or a lighted cover as a replacement at no additional charge, and I'm pretty sure they will do this no matter when you purchased your unlit one.  Seems pretty no-risk, given Amazon's customer service history.

From what I've heard from people with the lighted cover, the battery drain is noticeable if you use the light constantly, but not so much that it's an issue. My friend said that regularly using the light (with wifi off), he got about a week of battery life with regular use.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used a lighted cover since the day I got my K3 and have not had any problems. I use it everyday, but not for more than an hour or so, I haven't noticed any significant battery drain. I love the lighted cover!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have read an estimate of about 20 hours of life with the light ON.  But it has NO impact if the light is off.  So your battery life would be the same if you don't use the light and affected only when you do.  I've had the lighted cover since Oct 1 and still no issues, thankfully. Since the hooks are already exposed metal for the light circuit, there is not paint/plastic to wear off causing the issues, it appears, the UNlighted case was causing.

I have not seen the UNlighted case but I would guess that the LIGHTED one is thicker and probably a bit heavier, too.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Pretty red lighted cover since release day. No problems.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I almost never take my Kindle out of the lighted cover and I haven't had any issues with it. The battery drain doesn't seem significant with using the light for an hour or two almost every night. I plug in my kindle whenever I see the battery is getting low, which isn't often.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

No problems out of my lighted cover, but you can tell the difference in the battery if you use it regularly.  I dock all my electronics nightly so it has never been a problem for me.  Even on the times where I have forgotten to dock it or been out of town and unable to dock it, the batter still lasted to the next day with heavy usage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had no problems with my lighted cover.  I use the light every night for about an hour and have noticed a slight increase in battery drainage, nothing significant.


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, the title on this thread is really misleading! It suggests that the lighted cover is the problem when it clearly is not. I hope people are not dissuaded from selecting the lighted cover due to the confusion generated here. I've had the lighted cover since day 1 and it serves the job perfectly. The problem is with the UNLIGHTED cover.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got off the phone with kindle customer service concerning the problems with my Un-lighted kindle covers. I actually have 2 (never even used the chocolate brown). They were great to deal with. Even after telling them that I hadn't even tried the brown one,they gave me a complete refund for both. I applied my refund to a blue lighted cover. I look forward to trying it out.

I wonder if they'll stop making the un-lighted cover or maybe start using a different material for the hinge?


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Joan Marie said:


> Wow, the title on this thread is really misleading! It suggests that the lighted cover is the problem when it clearly is not. I hope people are not dissuaded from selecting the lighted cover due to the confusion generated here. I've had the lighted cover since day 1 and it serves the job perfectly. The problem is with the UNLIGHTED cover.


Thanks for clearing that up. I was confused as a result of somehow missing the posts in this thread that clearly pointed out what you just stated; which is nearly all of them.



> I wonder if they'll stop making the un-lighted cover or maybe start using a different material for the hinge?


I doubt they'll stop making it, as it's a huge seller. I find it odd that they're still selling it instead of listing it as "out of stock" until they design a new one with modified hinges (my guess is they'll replace them with high grade synthetic material of some kind). But maybe it works ok with enough Kindles for whatever reason, so it is more cost efficient to just refund the ones that cause problems while they work on a new version.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just finished printing off the return label for my red Amazon unlighted K3 cover.  The number of restarts/freezes/missing collections K3 had while in the cover had risen to monumental proportions.  Without the cover there were none.  I had my Kindle out of the cover for two and a half weeks so there was a long enough trial period.  I called and explained I wanted a refund on my unlighted Amazon cover and no questions were asked.  The entire return process was taken care of in a three minutes phone call.  The cover will be in the mail tomorrow.

My Kindle is now residing in its lovely Oberon wine Celtic Hounds cover.


----------

